# Chooseing Seminaries



## EHardman (Aug 11, 2004)

Hello I have been searching  for a good Reformed Seminary to attend. I plan on working towards my Masters in Theology or a Master in Church History. As of right now I depend on Federal loans and lots of Seminaries don't either qualify or participate in them. I still have a little while before I will attend Graduate studies but researching now better then later. What options in good Seminaries do I have? I do plan on, after studies, teaching and not being in a pulpit. Another need I have would be a School that has housing. I might also be interested in Distance Education.


Thanks


----------



## matt01 (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome aboard Ernie. 

The best answer to your question is surely contained in one of the other threads in the section. Many members are likewise exploring opportunities for graduate study...


----------

